

Ask HN: What are the technologies behind startup websites? - reallyverygood

I want to know what are the technologies/ frameworks that are behind startup sites?
======
byoung2
<http://highscalability.com/blog/category/example> has good writeups on real
life architectures like Facebook, Twitter, MySpace, and Reddit.

------
rmoriz
Shameless self-promo:

You can check for Ruby on Rails with my tool:

<http://IsItRails.com/>

It is quite accurate, approx. 80% of the time.

